# [Review] Topre Realforce



## moparcrazy (24. März 2012)

*Topre Realforce 87UB 45g*

Wer sich mit Mechanischen Tastaturen beschäftigt wird über kurz oder lang auch über den Namen Topre stolpern. Die Tastaturen der Topre Corporation haben bei Hardwareenthusiasten einen geradezu Legendären Ruf.
Das gilt nicht nur für Qualität  und Funktion der Produkte des Japanischen Herstellers es gilt auch für deren Preise.

Hier also meine ersten eindrücke zur Realforce 87UB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse
Das Gehäuse ist sehr gut verarbeitet keinerlei überstehende kanten kein knarzen oder klappern trüben den Gesamteindruck. Beide Gehäuseteile passen Perfekt zusammen und wirken wie aus einem Guss. Die Gehäuseteile sind bei dieser Tastatur übrigens nicht miteinander verschraubt, das obere teil wird nur durch vier Clips an der Unterseite der Tastatur gehalten löst man diese kann man das obere als auch das untere teil des Gehäuses einfach abnehmen. Das ganze Innenleben der Tastatur liegt also mehr oder weniger lose im Gehäuse, es wird nur von entsprechenden Aussparungen in PCB und Platte und dazu passenden Kunststoffnasen im Gehäuse fixiert. Dies funktioniert aber ausgesprochen gut, denn sobald die kleinen Clips wieder einrasten bewegt sich hier gar nichts mehr. Auch ist dieses System eine sehr praktische Lösung für eine vielleicht mal anstehende intensiv Reinigung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bei fast allen Modernen Mechanischen Keyboards ist auch bei der Realforce eine Metallplatte verbaut. Der Vorteil einer verbauten Platte ist das sie auftretende Kräfte von der Platine fernhält und das ganze Keyboard solider und steifer macht, zusätzlich bringt es einfach mehr Gewicht ins Spiel so hat man niemals das Gefühl man hätte es mit einem Spielzeug zu tun. Die Realforce Platte ist zusätzlich an ihrem oberen und unteren Rand abgewinkelt wodurch sich hier wirklich nichts bewegen kann.  Das Keyboard wiegt 1,2kg was für eine Tastatur ohne Zahlenblock ein recht hohes Gewicht ist, zum Vergleich eine Filco mit Zahlenblock wiegt auch 1,2kg, eine Filco Tenkeyless nur 0.980kg. Die Beine der Höhenverstellung klicken satt in die jeweils gewählte Stellung und lassen sich durch nichts davon abbringen diese zu halten. Leider ist kein Gummi an den Beinen der Realforce wie es z.b. bei einer Filco der Fall ist. Dennoch hält die Topre auch mit ausgeklappten Beinen sicher ihre Position.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Realforce ohne Gummi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Filco mit Gummi.
Im Boden des Gehäuses sind Kabelkanäle für das Anschlusskabel eingelassen, so kann man sich aussuchen ob das fest verbaute Kabel rechts links oder mittig hinten aus der Tastatur herauskommt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keycaps
Die Tastenkappen sind aus PBT (Polybutylenterephthalat) Kunststoff gefertigt, dieser hat im Vergleich zu ABS Kunststoff deutlich bessere Verschleißeigenschaften. Er ist unempfindlich gegen viele Lösemittel und ist auch Mechanisch hoch belastbar, selbst Hitze macht diesem Kunststoff nichts aus. Leider gilt dies nicht ausnahmslos für alle Tasten und damit komme ich zu dem für mich größten Kritikpunkt dieser Tastatur denn die Leertaste besteht nicht aus PBT sondern ist aus ABS gefertigt. Die Hersteller reden sich hier gerne mit Produktions Schwierigkeiten raus, es ist aber grundsätzlich möglich auch die Leertaste aus PBT zu fertigen wie es ja unter anderem bei Ducky und KBC auch gemacht wird. In Relation zum Preis und zum sonst gezeigtem Niveau ist das schon ein wenig enttäuschend. Zumindest hat die Leertaste die gleiche Struktur wie die anderen Key's, so fällt der unterschied wenigstens nicht gleich auf. Da aber ABS deutlich schneller verschleißt als PBT wird sie wohl recht schnell glänzen während die anderen Key's noch lange zeit ihre matte Oberfläche behalten.
Topre Key's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich Filco Key's: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Beschriftung der Keycaps setzt Realforce die Dye-Sublimations Technik ein. Bei dieser Technik wird ein Farbpulver aufgetragen das unter Druck und hoher Hitze blitzartig zu einem Gas wird ohne vorher flüssig zu werden, dieses Farbgas zieht in die oberen Schichten des Kunststoffs ein und geht mit ihnen eine untrennbare Verbindung ein. Die Beschriftung wird also nicht im eigentlichem sinne aufgetragen sondern der Kunststoff wird an den entsprechenden stellen eingefärbt. Die Technik der Beschriftung und das Material der Tasten machen es nahezu unmöglich das sich die Beschriftung innerhalb eines Tastaturlebens abarbeitet und so unleserlich wird. 
Die Beschriftung ist Schwarz auf Dunkelgrauen Tasten, das wirkt sehr edel ist aber nicht unter allen Bedingungen gut lesbar. Das mag man oder eben nicht, ich liebe diese Stealth Optik. Wer gerne im halbdunkel tippt und nicht Blind tippen kann sollte sich aber lieber nach einer Weißen Realforce umsehen denn deren Beschriftung ist auch unter den widrigsten Umständen noch gut zu lesen.


Layout
 Die 87U ist eine Tastatur mit 87 Tasten und leicht verändertem US-ANSI Layout, die Änderung beschränkt sich auf die bei diesem Modell vorhandene NumLock taste die anstelle einer ScrollLock/Rollen Taste verbaut ist. Die ScrollLock Funktion ist aber vorhanden und über Shift+NumLock aktivierbar.


LED's
 Die LED's sind bei der 87U unter den entsprechenden Tasten verbaut, die Tastenkappen haben hierfür kleine runde Fenster die das Licht der LED durchlassen. Es sind insgesamt drei LEDs eingebaut, jeweils eine unter CapsLock/NumLock/Ctrl. Die LED's leuchten blau. Die Fenster sind sauber und absolut eben in die Tasten eingelassen.


Extras
Die 87U wird mit einigen extra Key's und einem Keycap pulling tool ausgeliefert. Das tool ist nichts anderes als ein zum U gebogenes scharfkantiges Blech, das ganze erinnert mich eher an eine Grillzange. Dieses tool ist schon eine Frechheit denn ein Draht tool wie es manchen Filco's beiliegt wäre einer Realforce eher würdig. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt schon selbstgemachte tool's gesehen die besser verarbeitet und eher geeignet waren einen Key schadenfrei abzuziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die mitgelieferten Extra Key's sind: Ein Roter Esc Key, W-A-S-D in Lavendel mit Richtungspfeilen auf der Vorderseite, Einem Ctrl Key der von der Größe dahin passt wo normalerweise der CapsLock Key sitzt und genau so einen CapsLock Key der sich mit dem eigentlichen Ctrl Key tauschen lässt. Sinn oder Unsinn der Farbigen Key's erschließen sich wohl jedem selbst, um den Sinn der austauschbaren CapsLock und Ctrl Key's zu verstehen muss man einen Blick auf die Unterseite der Tastatur werfen. Nahe des Anschlusskabels sieht man ein Fenster mit vier kleinen Schaltern, mit diesen DIP Switch's kann man das Layout der Realforce teilweise verändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Switch 1 lässt CapsLock und Ctrl die Positionen tauschen (dafür sind die entsprechenden Key's) zusätzlich wird die LED unter Ctrl aktiviert und die unter CapsLock deaktiviert. Switch 2 deaktiviert beide Windows Key's und den Menü Key. Switch 3 deaktiviert den NumLock Key und damit auch den eingebauten Zahlenblock. Switch 4 aktiviert den Modus zum aufspielen eines Firmware Updates. Ein weiteres Extra ist der eingebaute Zahlenblock, aktiviert man den NumLock Key wird aus einigen Tasten des Haupttastenfelds ein Zahlenblock, die entsprechenden Tasten sind an ihrer Vorderseite ähnlich einer Filco Ninja Beschriftet. So hat man das kompakte Layout einer Tenkeyless Tastatur und hat trotzdem bei bedarf zugriff auf einen Zahlenblock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Switch
Die 87U gibt es mit drei verschiedenen Switch Versionen: ein Modell mit 45g auf jedem Switch, eins mit 55g auf jedem Switch, und ein Modell mit variabel gewichteten Key's (30g/45g/55g) je nach Position auf dem Keyboard und damit wahrscheinlich benutztem Finger. Topre Keyboards sind mit Kapazitiven Switch's ausgestattet diese lösen nicht durch einen Mechanischen Kontakt aus sondern Kontaktlos durch die Änderung der Kapazität in einem Elektrischem Feld. Topre gibt für seine Switch's eine Haltbarkeit von ca 30 Millionen Betätigungen an, bei normaler Nutzung sollte das für 10-15 Jahre reichen.
Der Switch löst bei etwa 2mm aus und nach etwa 4mm wird man sanft gebremst, das sanfte leise und dennoch satte „tock“ das beim vollen durchdrücken der Key's erzeugt wird ist sehr befriedigend. Ich persönlich mag das Geräusch so sehr das ich nicht mehr versuche das durchdrücken der Key's zu verhindern. Selbst wenn man es drauf anlegt ist es nicht möglich mit diesem Keyboard Lärm zu produzieren. Alles ist eher fliesend und weich ohne dabei auch nur im geringsten Schwammig zu sein. Die Führung der Tasten im Switch ist unglaublich gut, bei einem direkten Vergleich mit Cherry MX Switch's (Black, Blue, Brown, Red) fühlen sich die MX wackelig an, beim Topre Switch gibt es seitlich keinerlei Spiel. Auch fühlen sich die MX gemessen an den Topre's irgendwie rauer und kantig an, ich habe im Vergleich sogar den Eindruck da schleift im Cherry Switch irgendwas.
Am ähnlichsten sind die 45g Topre meiner Meinung nach einem MX Brown nur liegt das Taktile Feedback nicht bei 2mm es liegt deutlich höher bei 0mm-1mm also gleich am Anfang des Tastendrucks. Nach dem auslösen des Switch's ist im Gegensatz zu Cherry MX keinerlei widerstand vorhanden, das unterscheidet den Topre auch von jedem anderen Mechanischen Switch.   Wobei man sich hier und da noch streitet ob ein Topre Switch denn überhaupt als Mechanisch bezeichnet werden kann... ist mir allerdings vollkommen egal. Topre selbst sagt übrigens: "Good feeling of oneness with cup rubber". Das kann ich bestätigen!


Anschluss und KRO
Die Realforce wird per USB mit dem Rechner verbunden, die üblichen Adapter von USB auf PS/2 funktionieren nicht.
Die Tastatur hat ein Key-Rollover von 6KRO und registriert zusätzlich alle Modifier.


Topre Wiki

Default:Topre/Realforce Reference - all things topre - geekhack forums

 
Bezugsquellen
LEOPOLD 

elitekeyboards.com - Home 

The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK


Preis
 Der Preis variiert je nach Modell zwischen 250€ und 350€ incl. Versand und Zoll, für ein Jubiläumsmodelle werden auch mal 400€ verlangt.
 Das hier gezeigte bei Elitekeyboards bestellte Modell kostet incl. Versand und Zoll 325,47€


Fazit
 Trotz der kleinen Mängel ist dies das beste Board das ich bisher unter den Fingern hatte. Das sollte es aber auch *Verdammt nochmal *sein bei dem Preis...


Noch mehr Bilder
Runter scrollen oder hier anklicken:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../209582-topre-realforce-87ub.html#post4069787


10 Tage Update
Nach nun 10 Tagen Nutzung gewöhne ich mich immer mehr an den deutlich  weiter oben liegenden Druckpunkt des Switch. Kann jetzt sagen das meine  Zuneigung mit jedem Tastendruck wächst. Das Tippen ganzer Texte oder  auch das Posten hier im Forum macht so gleich doppelt Spaß. Auch haben  wir gemeinsam inzwischen einige Stunden Gaming hinter uns gebracht und  auch hier fühlt man den unterschied zu Cherry MX, es ist alles ein wenig  runder, glatter und präziser.


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Gefällt mir, könntest du evtl. noch den Preis schreiben?


----------



## moparcrazy (24. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Das ganze sollte eigentlich noch gar nicht on. Habe vorhin ein wenig rumprobiert und *BUMS/ZAPP/PENG* online!
Ja, der Preis... ich versuch es mal ganz leise: Bord+Versand+Zoll=325,47€
Werde aber das ein oder andere sowieso noch nachtragen.

Hier noch einige Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Von links nach rechts: Filco, Déck, Topre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Tastatur im Profil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ist das Gehäuse geöffnet lässt sich die Platine einfach raus nehmen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Platine von unten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Platine und Platte im Profil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Switch's, hier passiert das "Wunder".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Keine Stabilisatoren! Die einzige Taste "mit" ist die Leertaste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die W-A-S-D Tasten sind übrigens nicht Babyblau wie auf meinen Bildern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dies nach bearbeitete Bild trifft den Farbton eher, obwohl der auch nicht unbedingt männlicher ist.


----------



## koxbox (24. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bord+Versand+Zoll=325,47€


 
Keyco hat doch auch einige Topre auf Lager oder nicht ? Wo hast denn bestellt aus Übersee ? 
Muss aber auch sagen , dass sich die Topreboards vollkommen anders anhören, was ich so z.b von den MX Schaltern kenne.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Leider nicht diese Version, die 87UB mit 45g auf allen Switch's und US Layout gibt es bisher nur bei Elitekeyboards aus den USA oder direkt aus Japan.


----------



## koxbox (24. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Also wenn du mich fragst, ich muss glaub mal wieder neue Peripherie haben, entweder wirds eine mit Mx Red oder ne Topre + random Maus 
Leider darf ich dafür warten bis meine Eltern in den Urlaub fahren, nicht dass sie mich wieder für total krank halten


----------



## moparcrazy (25. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Einiges hinzugefügt und geändert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

@ *moparcrazy*: Gratulation und meinen ausdrücklichen Dank für Deine Tastenbrett-Vorstellung!  In Sachen Enthusiasmus können wir uns die Hand reichen, würde mir auch 'ne 45g-Topre Realforce zulegen, wenn's die (leise gesagt ) verdammt noch mal im DE-Layout (QWERTZ) gäbe. Und _natürlich_ in schwarz/anthrazit.


----------



## turbosnake (26. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ *moparcrazy*: Gratulation und meinen ausdrücklichen Dank für Deine Tastenbrett-Vorstellung!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und fragen wieso wieso ich davor von dieser Firma nichts gekannt habe.
Aber die meisten guten Sachen gibt es halt leider nicht in DE, das finde ich schade.
Wobei ich auch gerne eine Topre hätten, es fragt sich nur welche.


----------



## moparcrazy (26. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Danke schön!  Fehlt aber noch so einiges... Blöd das nur 15 Bilder erlaubt sind! Werde einfach mal in den 2 Post von mir noch welche rein schmeißen.
Gibt ja bei The Keyboard Company's YA31B0 - German Realforce 88 45g Key Black on Black Mini Keyboard eine in DE mit 45g auf allen Switch's. Allerdings basiert die auf dem Vorgänger meines Models (keine LED's, kein Zahlenblock).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Gibt ja bei The Keyboard Company's YA31B0 - German Realforce 88 45g Key Black on Black Mini Keyboard eine in DE mit 45g auf allen Switch's. Allerdings basiert die auf dem Vorgänger meines Models (keine LED's, kein Zahlenblock).


_ Oops_, übersehen.  Danke für den Hinweis! Hmmm, hab' schon wieder dieses _Kribbeln_ in den Fingern...


----------



## moparcrazy (26. März 2012)

*AW: Topre Realforce 87UB*

Gibt oben neue Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../209582-topre-realforce-87ub.html#post4069787


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Der Switch löst bei etwa 2mm aus und nach etwa 4mm wird man sanft gebremst, das sanfte leise und dennoch satte „tock“ das beim vollen durchdrücken der Key's erzeugt wird ist sehr befriedigend. Ich persönlich mag das Geräusch so sehr das ich nicht mehr versuche das durchdrücken der Key's zu verhindern...Alles ist eher fliesend und weich ohne dabei auch nur im geringsten Schwammig zu sein. Die Führung der Tasten im Switch ist unglaublich gut, bei einem direkten Vergleich mit Cherry MX Switch's (Black, Blue, Brown, Red) fühlen sich die MX wackelig an, beim Topre Switch gibt es seitlich keinerlei Spiel. Auch fühlen sich die MX gemessen an den Topre's irgendwie rauer und kantig an, ich habe im Vergleich sogar den Eindruck da schleift im Cherry Switch irgendwas.


  Zusammengefasst: Feel alike Cherry Brown Switch ohne dieses gewisse ominöse 'schleifen'. Also _mir_ ist das taktile Feedback der Cherry Brown Switches _sehr_ wichtig. Bin jetzt _wirklich_ am grübeln, ob ich mir das Tastenbrett The Keyboard Company's YA31B0 - German Realforce 88 45g Key Black on Black Mini Keyboard ins Haus hole... Ob das 'Tast-Gefühl' passt, lässt sich eh' erst feststellen, wenn das gute Stück auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch gelandet ist...


----------



## moparcrazy (28. März 2012)

Ist schwer bei dem Preis eine Empfehlung zu geben. Kann nur sagen für mich ist der Topre Switch um Welten besser!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2012)

M.E. ist der Cherry *Brown* Switch genial, Topre darüber hinausgehend Wahnsinn?! So gesehen ist der (teuere) Preis _relativ_.


----------



## moparcrazy (28. März 2012)

Der Brown war bisher ja auch mein Liebling... Also ich sag es nochmal so: Wenn der Preis nicht so sehr schmerzt ist es definitiv einen versuch wert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2012)

In diesen sphärischen Preisregionen sollte man schon eine gewisse Schmerzfreiheit/Resistenz haben. Wiederum ich der _Versuchung_ schwerlich resistieren kann (_Kaufen-Kaufen-Kaufen/Haben-wollen-müssen_), wirklich resistiv/hartnäckig. Über kurz oder lang werde ich meiner Intuition folgen...
Kurzum: Das _Bessere_ ist des _Guten_ Feind. Nur, wie sage ich's meiner Frau?


----------



## moparcrazy (31. März 2012)

10 Tage Update
 Nach nun 10 Tagen Nutzung gewöhne ich mich immer mehr an den deutlich weiter oben liegenden Druckpunkt des Switch. Kann jetzt sagen das meine Zuneigung mit jedem Tastendruck wächst. Das Tippen ganzer Texte oder auch das Posten hier im Forum macht so gleich doppelt Spaß. Auch haben wir gemeinsam inzwischen einige Stunden Gaming hinter uns gebracht und auch hier fühlt man den unterschied zu Cherry MX, es ist alles ein wenig runder, glatter und präziser.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. April 2012)

Ich glaub' ich fang' mit dem Sparen an - auch wenn es mir ein wenig davor graust beim weiblichen Teil meiner Welt mich erklaeren zu muessen, wieso/weshalb/warum hast du schon wieder "was fuer den PC" bestellt - ich haett' doch schliesslich schon alles...


----------



## moparcrazy (1. April 2012)

Oh oh, schon zwei infizierte. Wobei ich hoffe das euer Wunsch schon eher vorhanden war und ihr euch durch das lesen meines Reviews nur bestätigt fühlt. Hätte sonnst echt ein schlechtes gewissen... Dabei habe ich echt versucht möglichst objektiv zu urteilen und möglichst keine Superlative einzusetzen, was mir aufgrund der gezeigten Leistung und Qualität echt schwergefallen ist.

Ja, das alte Problem: Wie sage ich es dem Weibe?.  
 Eine patent Lösung hab ich da auch nicht. Bei mir ist es recht hilfreich das mich eh alle (Männlein und Weiblein) in meinem Umfeld für Krank halten was Computer Hardware angeht.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sorry aber das Ding sie ja nach gar nichts aus. Dafür würde ich keine 20€ ausgeben.


Ich habe diese Tastaur mal in einem Thread erwähnt, als Bsp einer teuren Tastaur und darauf diese Antwort bekommen.
Wie Leute irgendwie nach Bling-Bling auswählen.
Also merke je mehr Bling-Bling, desto schlechter die Technik.

btw Ich möchte auch eine, aber erst seit deinem Review. Davor ginge es duch unkenntniss auch schwer.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

Das das für nicht eingeweihte schwer nachzuvollziehen ist kann ich schon verstehen... man bezahlt halt lieber für eine eigentliche 5-10€ Tastatur die mit bunten Lämpchen und einem Display aufgepimpt ist 150€.
Selbst für Leute die wissen worum es sich bei einem Topre Board handelt und auch für mich ist der Preis eine harte Nuss. Die Dinger gehen aber nun mal erst ab 250€ über die Theke, will man eine zahlst man das.
Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, ich bin mehr als zufrieden und würde es wieder tun.  Ich kann also Deinen Wunsch durchaus verstehen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Klar teuer, aber für mich verständlicher als für 150€ eine Filco etc zu kaufen, die ja "nur" Cherrys nutzt.
Aber trozdem Preis hast du mir beim Sparen geholfen, da ich darauf verzichte mir Alle MX Switches zu holen (Allerhöchstens kommen noch die Reds) und dafür eine Topre kommt günstiger.
Und warum kostet.The Keyboard Company's YA31B0 - German Realforce 88 45g Key Black on Black Mini Keyboard steht da NEW, du meintest ja die ist "alt".


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

Also alt nicht in dem sinne, wobei das "New" bei The Keyboard Company nur bedeutet das die das Modell neu in ihrem Programm haben. Die basiert halt auf der 86U dem Vorgänger Modell und hat keinerlei LED's und keinen Num Block. Bis auf diese Einschränkungen ist an der aber nichts schlechter oder besser.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Das heißt deine Variante gibt es bei " The Keyboard Company " nicht?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

Nein die gibt es bisher nur aus Japan oder den USA.

Das ist das Modell von The Keyboard Company:Realforce 88 UB German


----------

